# Has anyone converted to the 6.5 Grendel?



## MMoore83

I want to upgrade to the 6.5 grendel but most of the articles are on the 6.8 sporter. Anyone have any comments before I dive into this round?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bones44

Sounds like a great round. Kind of looking forward to hearing about it too. That and the 6.5 creedmoor.


----------



## youngdon

I've heard good thing from a friend who has one, 6.5 that is, (he hasn't let me shoot it yet ). Bar-d has a 6.5SPC that he can fill you in on.
The creedmoor is a whole nother ball game using the AR-10 platform and having 300 WinMag type ballistics. With a lot less recoil.


----------



## knapper

Been thinking about the grendel myself. other ones are coming first.


----------



## bones44

youngdon said:


> I've heard good thing from a friend who has one, 6.5 that is, (he hasn't let me shoot it yet ). Bar-d has a 6.5SPC that he can fill you in on.
> The creedmoor is a whole nother ball game using the AR-10 platform and having 300 WinMag type ballistics. With a lot less recoil.


Wasn't aware of that. You know how I'm ballistics illiterate. Makes it even more interesting. Need to come up with an excuse to try one out. LOL Thanks, Don


----------



## MMoore83

I have a 6.5 Sweed that I've used for Wyo. Antelope hunts and it shoots real nice but I'd love to be able to use my AR (Wyo. has a larger then .22 cal. Law for hunting Antelope) so I thought that if I could use the same bullets in the AR and make up the Grendel rounds it could double as my dog town round as well.
Mike


----------



## MMoore83

From what I have come up with, the 6.5 with a 100 gr bullet leaves the muzzle at 3000 fps. At 200 yards it only slows to 2590 and drops 1.97". Pretty inpressive I'd say. I need to put this together before my next goat hunt.
Mike


----------



## youngdon

Bullet weight/type Velocity Energy 90 gr (5.8 g) Speer TNT 2,880 ft/s (880 m/s) 1,658 ft·lbf (2,248 J)  120 gr (7.8 g) Norma FMJBT 2,700 ft/s (820 m/s) 1,942 ft·lbf (2,633 J) 123 gr (8.0 g) Sierra Matchking 2,650 ft/s (810 m/s) 1,917 ft·lbf (2,599 J) 130 gr (8.4 g) Norma 2,510 ft/s (770 m/s) 1,818 ft·lbf (2,465 J) 108 gr (7.0 g) Scenar (moly) 2,790 ft/s (850 m/s) 1,866 ft·lbf (2,530 J) _Test barrel length: 24 inches_ 
This is from wiki. Now this is probably factory ammo, My guess would be that you may wring a bit more out of it by handloading


----------



## youngdon

Bullet weight/type Velocity Energy 90 gr (5.8 g) Speer TNT 2,880 ft/s (880 m/s) 1,658 ft·lbf (2,248 J) 120 gr (7.8 g) Norma FMJBT 2,700 ft/s (820 m/s) 1,942 ft·lbf (2,633 J) 123 gr (8.0 g) Sierra Matchking 2,650 ft/s (810 m/s) 1,917 ft·lbf (2,599 J) 130 gr (8.4 g) Norma 2,510 ft/s (770 m/s) 1,818 ft·lbf (2,465 J) 108 gr (7.0 g) Scenar (moly) 2,790 ft/s (850 m/s) 1,866 ft·lbf (2,530 J) _Test barrel length: 24 inches_ 
This is from wiki. Now this is probably factory ammo, My guess would be that you may wring a bit more out of it by handloading


----------



## youngdon

Sorry that was supposed to copy in grid form.


----------



## knapper

MMoore83 said:


> I have a 6.5 Sweed that I've used for Wyo. Antelope hunts and it shoots real nice but I'd love to be able to use my AR (Wyo. has a larger then .22 cal. Law for hunting Antelope) so I thought that if I could use the same bullets in the AR and make up the Grendel rounds it could double as my dog town round as well.
> Mike


I have hunted speed goats in Ywo. with a 6.5 TCU and found that I had to use the ballistic tip bullets and not the partition ones because of the thin skin. With the 125 gr. partition bullets they would not expand at 1800 fps muzzle velocity. so the Grendel with light bullets would work fine.


----------



## spears08

I've been shooting the grendel for about 2 months now and I love it. I have a Alexander Arms 6.5 with the 19.5'' barrel topped of with a Leupold vx3 cds 4.5-14x40 , and it is a sweet set up. The only thing I shot so far is targets , but it's even more fun to shoot than my .204 ruger. I was hopping to use it for deer season , but I ended up spending 3 weeks in Germany . I'll try to get some pics posted up soon of the quarter sized groups I'm getting at 200yrds. Thats what my zero range is for this set up. Also alot of fun shooting steel plates and milk jugs at 600 and 700 yrds.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum spears08. Nice looking rifle.


----------



## MMoore83

Thanks guys, I think that pretty much settles it for me. Can't wait to get started on this one. My ruger my have to do some safe time after this one is built.


----------



## spears08

You won't regret the Grendel , and another plus is that Bill Alexander has released the patent on it so more companies will be manufacturing ammo for it really soon.


----------



## Jayden

Has anyone tried modifying a 5.56 or other more available magazine to function properly with 6.5 Grendel (in AR15 platform)? I've always been very underwhelmed by C-Products, and I've also heard recently that they were bought out and there's a huge clusterfuck going on there.


----------



## youngdon

Just a reminder Jayden we do have the occassional youngster on the forum,


----------



## MMoore83

I've been looking into the Model 1 upper and they have the magazines too.


----------



## spears08

Jayden said:


> Has anyone tried modifying a 5.56 or other more available magazine to function properly with 6.5 Grendel (in AR15 platform)? I've always been very underwhelmed by C-Products, and I've also heard recently that they were bought out and there's a huge clusterfuck going on there.


The only successful modified 5.56 mags I've heard of are the P-mags and then only able to load about 12 - 15 rounds into them without feeding problems. So far I've not had any issues with the C-Products mags but I also don't fill them to max capacity either. Bill Alexander (Alexander Arms ) Says the 6.8 's will not work with the Grendel.


----------



## knapper

That is a whole different Dia.


----------



## Dust

Some have said that the 6.5G will fit in the 7.62x39 magazines. I haven't tried, as I don't own a 6.5G yet. If I didn't have so much x39 ammo I would probably have converted already.


----------



## knapper

When you get a 6.5 or any other round that is not a standard there is a lot to learn and factory ammo will be hard to come by. I will look for the brass and bullets for those wildcats more often and can locate what I may need.


----------



## Varminthunter123

I have the Alexander Arms upper on a Bushmaster lower. Great round, I typically use it for deer hunting. Ammo's a big consideration though, only a few manufactures that I have been able to find and they are proud of it compared to say .223 ammo. I purchased the 24" barrel two years ago, very accurate.


----------



## spears08




----------



## spears08

previous post is some of the 200yrd. groups I'm getting out of my Grendel


----------



## youngdon

Not bad spears08 is this at 100yds ?


----------



## spears08

Actually it's at 200yrds. Had the scope all the way up on 14 (4.5-14x40mm) Leupold cds , near perfect conditions , no wind , temp was in the upper 40's had the buttstock of the rifle supported with sand bag and the bipod on the front.


----------



## youngdon

NICE ! Sorry I must have been slow typing when you posted that.


----------



## spears08

NP , Thanks . I hope to get those groups a little tighter , but If not I can live with those


----------



## Antlerz22

spears08 said:


> NP , Thanks . I hope to get those groups a little tighter , but If not I can live with those


Reloads or factory? Still not bad either way..


----------



## spears08

Those were factory loads , Although I'll be working on finding the perfect recipe of reloads when the set of dies I ordered get in.


----------

